# Si tu m'avais demandé, j'aurais répondu



## 11123

Salve a tutti.

Per il momento sto leggendo regole della grammatica più di quanto non stia studiando/esercitando la lingua francese, ma sono incappato di recente in un modo di usare dei tempi che ritengo essere un po' diverso da quello in italiano e sinceramente lo trovo confusionario (dal punto di vista italiano).

Mi spiego, per ragioni superflue sto studiando il francese da un sito inglese, e nella spiegazione del trapassato prossimo mi sono ritrovato questa frase di esempio:
 
_Si tu m'avais demandé, j'aurais répondu.
If you had asked me, I would have answered.
_
Questo è il secondo esempio di imperfetto/trapassato usato al posto di quello che in italiano sarebbe per me il congiuntivo. La traduzione di quella frase non sarebbe _"__Se tu me l'avevi chiesto, ti avrei risposto"_, invece di _"__Se me lo avessi chiesto, ti avrei risposto" _(come avrei pensato, dall'italiano)?

Tra le cose che ho letto in francese, questa per il momento mi sembra essere la più confusionaria, potreste darmi una mano? Anche perchè controllando su Google non ho trovato spiegazioni per queste differenze. Grazie mille.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao 11123 e benvenuto in WRF ,
La risposta è semplice: di spiegazioni, non ce ne sono. Bisogna ammettere che la struttura grammaticale non sia identica in italiano e francese. Ecco un sito italiano che ti può essere d'aiuto:  http://ppbm.langedizioni.com/gram_fra/. Non è possibile linkare direttamante una pagina precisa, in questo caso, vai a "L'expression de l'hypothèse et de la condition".


----------



## 11123

Grazie mille! Ecco sapendo che è semplicemente usato in modo diverso perchè il francese è una lingua diversa mi sento più tranquillo, pensavo di non star capendo un punto chiave. Il secondo link non funziona ma il primo sembra già perfetto per quello che sto facendo, grazie ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il secondo non è un link , sono forse stato poco chiaro, ma non è possibile linkare direttamente una pagina del sito in questione, devi tu selezionare la (sotto)pagina che ti interessa, in questo caso "L'expression de l'hypothèse et de la condition", che si trova in basso.
Okay?


----------



## 11123

Scusa, ho letto male. Ci sono andato subito e sembra proprio avere le definizioni che mi mancavano con l'altro corso, utilissimo.


----------



## Nino83

Salve a tutti. 
Ho il seguente dubbio. 
Come si rende in francese una fase introdotta dalla congiunizione _si _che si riferisce ad un evento che è accaduto o che accadeva abitualmente in passato? 
In questo caso _se_ ha il significato di _quando, tutte le volte che, ogni volta che_. 
Ad esempio, sarebbe giusta la seguente traduzione? 

_Alle scuole medie, se arrivavo in ritardo il professore lo annotava sul registro di classe. 
__Au collège, si j'arrivais en retard, le professeur l'écrivais sur le cahier de textes. _

La struttura è sempre _se_ _imperfetto + imperfetto_? 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

> _Alle scuole medie, se arrivavo in ritardo il professore lo annotava sul registro di classe.
> Au collège, si j'arrivais en retard, le professeur l'écrivais sur le cahier de textes. _


Per un fatto che si ripete, le nostre lingue sono sorelle . 
Pure il costrutto "se lo sapevo non venivo" si traduce uguale "si je le savais je ne venais pas", e neanche in francese è molto apprezzato dai puristi .


----------



## Nino83

Grazie, Matou, per la conferma. 
Chiedo sempre perché, alle volte, manca una vera corrispondenza. 

Ad esempio, rimanendo nel periodo ipotetico, mi è stato detto che in francese non è possibile mescolare il periodo ipotetico del secondo e del terzo tipo (al contrario, invece, è ammissibile in italiano, inglese, spagnolo e portoghese). 

Ad esempio: 
_Se fossi un meccanico (ma, ancora oggi non lo sono, quindi la condizione perdura nel presente) ieri avrei riparato la macchina. _
In questo caso una condizione non ancora soddisfatta nel presente ha conseguenze solo nel passato. 
_Se tu avessi preso la laurea in medicina (ma non l'hai fatto, qui la condizione non si è realizzata nel passato) oggi saresti un medico. _
In questo caso la condizione non soddisfatta nel passato ha conseguenze nel presente. 

Sarebbero possibili e grammaticalmente corrette queste due frasi in francese? 

_Si j'étais mécanicien (je ne le suis pas, aujourd'hui), hier j'aurais réparé la voiture. _
_Si tu avais obtenu un diplôme en médecine (mais tu ne l'as pas obtenu, dans le passé), (aujourd'hui) tu serais médecin. _


----------



## matoupaschat

> _Si j'étais mécanicien (je ne le suis pas, aujourd'hui), hier j'aurais réparé la voiture.__
> Si tu avais obtenu un diplôme en médecine (mais tu ne l'as pas obtenu, dans le passé), (aujourd'hui) tu serais médecin._


Ciao Nino 
Che io sappia, sono normalissime tutt'e due. A parte il congiuntivo nell'apodosi, la sola cosa che ci distingue è che il francese non vi ammette il futuro.
L'intoppo è sempre lo stesso quando impari una lingua, c'è sempre in giro un intenditore a dirti che tal o tal cosa non va detta, mentre la realtà in piazza è tutt'altra


----------



## Nino83

Grazie Matou!  


P.S. 
Mi è stato detto sul Forum English-French e, infatti, avevo già annotato questa impossibilità che ora, dopo la tua opinione, vado subito a correggere.


----------



## hakdz

scusate, volevo solo fare una piccola correzione ortografica, visto che mi ci è caduto l´occhio: _
"Au collège, si j'arrivais en retard, le professeur l'écrivai_T_ sur le cahier de textes"_ .


----------

